# feeling better =)



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

I love your kitties face it's so squishy....


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

ariasmom said:


> i love your kitties face it's so squishy....


and kissable!!!!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

So pretty!


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

*doing good =)*









Weighs a big whooping 3 pounds now at 3 months and 5 days,doing well with his med his poo is good no more runs,Had his shots today and dewormed again


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, my goodness! Every time I look at that little squishy face I just want to grab him by the ears and KISS it!!! He'd hate me!! I really have a heart for those pug faced Persian looking long haired cats!! He reminds me of those cute characters from the movie Gremlins!!


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Oh, my goodness! Every time I look at that little squishy face I just want to grab him by the ears and KISS it!!! He'd hate me!! I really have a heart for those pug faced Persian looking long haired cats!!


x 1,000,000,000


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Oh, my goodness! Every time I look at that little squishy face I just want to grab him by the ears and KISS it!!! He'd hate me!! I really have a heart for those pug faced Persian looking long haired cats!! He reminds me of those cute characters from the movie Gremlins!!


LOL me too!! The other when we gave him a bath his cheek fur was sooo fluffy and poofed out he looked like Theodore on Alvind and the chipmunks lol


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Hahaha Mogwais! I was also thinking of Ewaks 

He is soooo adorable!


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

JungliBillis said:


> Hahaha Mogwais! I was also thinking of Ewaks
> 
> He is soooo adorable!


We did too LOL he looks like so many things  Thank you


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

You can do a cat version of this for Halloween, hahaha


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

JungliBillis said:


> You can do a cat version of this for Halloween, hahaha


LOL oh my gosh how cute!! He would loveeee me for that Im sure he would get over it fairly quick lol


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

^ Hahahaha that is too awesome!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What breed is this little rascal??


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Sweet face!!!


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

Marcia said:


> What breed is this little rascal??


He is a Persian:smile:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He's so beautiful, and that fur is just screaming "pet me, I'm soft!"


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

That face is priceless! Hope he loves being brushed and bathed because he's going to need help with his upkeep!


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

Cat Lover Lennie said:


> That face is priceless! Hope he loves being brushed and bathed because he's going to need help with his upkeep!


I wouldn't say loves lol but he does really well as far as tolerating it and allowing it to be done he does love the hair dryer


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Strange, I've never heard of a cat loving a hair dryer, haha. That's funny. 

He DOES look like a gremlin Mogwai. <3 Glad he's feeling better!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I'll bet it's hard to say 'no' to that face!


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

Wallycat, Thank you
Sprite, he is reallyyyyy soft =)
Catlover, strange huh but cute lol I think he likes the warmth of it =)
Bluemilk, it is hard to say no to that little smushy face he pretty much can do anything he wants lol


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)




----------

